
Reddit Political Ads Transparency Community - troydavis
https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditPoliticalAds/
======
troydavis
Reddit's US political ad policy[1] seems like a great compromise between
Facebook's (allow almost everything) and Twitter's (allow almost nothing,
which treats rule-following advertisers the same as rule-breaking ones).

Instead of trying to define or assess which ads are "Good," Reddit disallows a
few very black-and-white situations - like ads that try to discourage voting -
but otherwise focuses on transparency. The complete details of every political
ad buy (including the buyer, the targeting, and the cost) are posted to this
subreddit. Comments are on.

Here's the most recent 2 posts about ad buys:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditPoliticalAds/comments/hjr3ty/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditPoliticalAds/comments/hjr3ty/demand_biden_release_his_senate_records_joe_biden/),
[https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditPoliticalAds/comments/hjseoy/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditPoliticalAds/comments/hjseoy/5_years_ago_the_supreme_court_decided_that_love/)

(Also: Imagine being able to see this information about every online ad,
political or not.)

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/g0s6tn/chang...](https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/g0s6tn/changes_to_reddits_political_ads_policy/)

